# Robotic Hysterectomy code?



## stephmb5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know what code you use for a total robotic hysterectomy?


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 17, 2008)

58570, 58571, 58572, or 58573 depending on size of uterus and if the tubes and or ovaries were removed.


----------



## stephmb5 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Robotic Hysterectomy*

Thanks!  So there's no code to show that it was done "robotically"??


----------

